# Did a stupid thing this morning...but maybe it helped



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So I've had the kids the last two days, had a great time with them. When dropping them off at stbxw's house this morning, I did a stupid thing and hugged my ex, then I grabbed her butt. There was no reaction from her either way, and as for me I felt nothing either. I know it was a stupid thing of me to do, but maybe it was what I needed to show myself that I don't have any feelings towards her anymore after doing that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Did you give it a good hard squeeze?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

You bet I did. But Bandit it was weird, just a month ago I would've longed for that, but now it was the equilavlent of squeezing a mannequin's butt, bony and emotionless


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Man Proud, don't be doing that stuff! 

I hope you are good to go from that! 

You need to find a new ass to squeeze.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Traggy,
I think I did it because I'm so damn alone, and lonely, and horny I guess. It's been about five months since sex (yeah I know I'm not going to get any sympathy) but I'm such a touch/feel kind of person.

I know that I wouldn't take sex if she offered it to me, but I think in a strange way I would love her to offer it so I could deny her.

I have no idea when I'm going to be able to be intimate again with someone, and that scares me. I used to be so good with my wife, then she changed (or as Bandit might say, another guy changed her possibly). 

I'm almost glad she had an indifferent reaction to what I did this morning. Made me realize even that much more that she doesn't care for my affection anymore.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> I have no idea when I'm going to be able to be intimate again with someone, and that scares me. I used to be so good with my wife, then she changed (or as Bandit might say, another guy changed her possibly).


I can tell you one thing, as a guy you don't have control over when you get intimate with someone. 

You could be at a bar tomorrow night, a smokin' hot little doe comes along and starts flirting with you and whispers in your ear "take me home and f*ck me" . Dude, you'd be at your apartment in record time, ripping her pants off and mowing her lawn before you even knew what was happening.

No man has control over that. So don't deny it when it is presented to you.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I can tell you one thing, as a guy you don't have control over when you get intimate with someone.
> 
> You could be at a bar tomorrow night, a smokin' hot little doe comes along and starts flirting with you and whispers in your ear "take me home and f*ck me" . Dude, you'd be at your apartment in record time, ripping her pants off and mowing her lawn before you even knew what was happening.
> 
> No man has control over that. So don't deny it when it is presented to you.



:rofl:

Im crying


----------



## LUCKYIRISH676 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! Feel like I stumbled into the wrong post here! I would love to have someone grab my ass....last thing I got was a lousey fist bump...who does that? Really?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think all of us would, but our people that use to do that are getting it elsewhere now. Our cheeks are cold and lonely.


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I can tell you one thing, as a guy you don't have control over when you get intimate with someone.
> 
> You could be at a bar tomorrow night, a smokin' hot little doe comes along and starts flirting with you and whispers in your ear "take me home and f*ck me" . Dude, you'd be at your apartment in record time, ripping her pants off and mowing her lawn before you even knew what was happening.
> 
> No man has control over that. So don't deny it when it is presented to you.


Lol...as it happens....in not so many words, this did just happen to me!  Talk about an ego booster....

Did I feel guilty? Not in the slightest. Think its safe to say I'm really making progress with this whole movin' on thing....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> You bet I did. But Bandit it was weird, just a month ago I would've longed for that, but now it was the equilavlent of squeezing a mannequin's butt, bony and emotionless


Good. Its okay to cop a last feel.

Now go wash your hand.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

LUCKYIRISH676 said:


> Wow! Feel like I stumbled into the wrong post here! I would love to have someone grab my ass....last thing I got was a lousey fist bump...who does that? Really?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Come to Arizona. I'll oblige... 

Just kidding. Read your thread. Sorry your husband is such an asshat.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Argios said:


> I bet she presses charges for sexual assault.
> 
> She doesn't belong to you anymore.
> 
> ...


Read Proud's first thread. If anyone deserves a feel from her it's him. It's the least she could do considering she destroyed his family.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> You bet I did. But Bandit it was weird, just a month ago I would've longed for that, but now it was the equilavlent of squeezing a mannequin's butt, bony and emotionless


i love it!


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

LUCKYIRISH676 said:


> Wow! Feel like I stumbled into the wrong post here! I would love to have someone grab my ass....last thing I got was a lousey fist bump...who does that? Really?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my stbx did...and i hated it. but to each his own!


----------



## LUCKYIRISH676 (Apr 4, 2012)

I know alot of men and guys who do such things with total lack of feeling. It's like an inane response to being male...women on the other hand will analyze every bit of it and make it into "which cheeks did he grab" "was it a grab or a caress." maybe it was an accident. The tightness of e squeeze means he still loves me....so in and a forth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> So I've had the kids the last two days, had a great time with them. When dropping them off at stbxw's house this morning, I did a stupid thing and hugged my ex, then I grabbed her butt. There was no reaction from her either way, and as for me I felt nothing either. I know it was a stupid thing of me to do, but maybe it was what I needed to show myself that I don't have any feelings towards her anymore after doing that.




Too funny. I did something stupid a few days ago. Met my stbxw for lunch and asked if she wanted to quickly go somewhere and have sex in the car.

Thankfully, she said no.


Way to go!


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

LUCKYIRISH676 said:


> Wow! Feel like I stumbled into the wrong post here! I would love to have someone grab my ass....last thing I got was a lousey fist bump...who does that? Really?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought my stbxh was the only one who does the fist bump.


----------



## testing123 (Jan 9, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> I thought my stbxh was the only one who does the fist bump.


What is a fist bump?

EDIT: I think I know what this is. Around here we'd call it a 'fist pound'. As in 'pound my fist'. Are you kidding me? Your husbands would rather give you 'fist bumps' then grab your ass? Man, what I could do for/to you.....


----------



## nilokonyako (Feb 6, 2012)

I did a mistake yesterday when I met with my wife to give her support for our kids (one was a result of her previous affair) and asked If we could sleep together.

God I must've looked so needy. I havent had sex for a month now so maybe I was just so horny.

She said no because she still has someplace to go but told me I text her on Monday and then she'd be available.

Fvcking the 180 big time.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I can tell you one thing, as a guy you don't have control over when you get intimate with someone.
> 
> You could be at a bar tomorrow night, a smokin' hot little doe comes along and starts flirting with you and whispers in your ear "take me home and f*ck me" . Dude, you'd be at your apartment in record time, ripping her pants off and mowing her lawn before you even knew what was happening.
> 
> No man has control over that. So don't deny it when it is presented to you.


Bandit, are you serious!!!???

That's all it takes!!! Wow! Now I know what I may need to do. :rofl:

It's been 5 months for me too and a few months before that it became rare.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Mama that's all it takes, come on over


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey!! No fraternizing between posters, you horny bastids!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

HAHAHah you guys are too funny @ bandit that is adorable that you said lil doe. And really? that is all that takes ahh man! Now you tell me ahh well better late than never.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish I could just go get some strange. I could if I wanted, but if I did that it would make me no better than her.

I wish I could throw these morals out the window. To feel the intimate touch of a woman would be incredible. I need patience. They are definitely starting to wear thin...


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Strange yes.... but oh... loneliness is so hard too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Traggy said:


> I wish I could just go get some strange. I could if I wanted, but if I did that it would make me no better than her.
> 
> I wish I could throw these morals out the window. To feel the intimate touch of a woman would be incredible. I need patience. They are definitely starting to wear thin...


Divorce day is coming friend, just wait. You'll be a free man.


----------

